# Not so friendly hedgehog.



## EdgarOliverandPippin (Nov 12, 2013)

I know this topic is common but I thought I would ask and describe how my hedgehog is. Pippin isn't what I would consider a really grumpy hedgehog but I don't have previous experience with them. I take him out every day, when I go to get him out he sometimes he curls up and hisses but when I let him smell my hand he calms so I can get him out. I take him out when I take my rat and rabbit out, I want to take him out alone but they get a bit jealous and want out as well. Even if they aren't out though, all he wants to do is sit in my lap, he'll let me pet him or stroke his nose most of the time but he usually hisses first, doesn't spike though. He'll also sleep in my lap, especially if I stroke his nose from a while. I haven't read anything about hedgehogs being very fearful animals, a bit jumpy with loud noises but he seems a bit too scared. He seemed to get scared and went to bite my shirt like he does a lot but he instead bit my finger, he doesn't usually bite not since he was a few months old. He has adjusted to the other animals a bit more over time but after about seven months he seems like he should be a bit better with everything. I was just wondering if there were anything I could be doing differently? He doesn't like many treats I give him so those don't seem to help much. I've read about a few people carrying their hedgehogs in little pouches so they're out more and getting used to things, could that be a good idea? I just want Pippin to be as happy as he can be so any suggestions are appreciated.
Thanks! [:
-Carazanna


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Some hogs are just more of a diva than others! If you haven't already...try putting a worn Tshirt in his cage (close to where he sleeps is good!) to help him become familiar with your scent. Their eyesight is poor so they do depend heavily on their other senses.

I wonder if the smell of your other pets bothers him. I'm not saying they "smell" but hedgies' noses are pretty sensitive so it's a possibility. Try bonding with him without the others around to see if maybe that's an issue for him. It may it or it may not be.

For treats...my school of thought is to just keep trying! My hedgie refuses mealworms so we were on a quest to find something else to be able to use as an occasional treat. I've tried tons of stuff. He would touch a lot of it (apples, strawberries, bananas...lots of things that many hedgies like were a no go for my Henry). The ones we found successful include baby foods, chicken, salmon, and hard boiled eggs. I only give him some if I happen to have it for dinner or something but he really loves them...and never sees it coming!

Some hedgehogs just take a while to adjust to their new home. It's often best to let him (at least believe!) he is running the show. Let him explore your lap or on the couch or wherever he can safely roam so that he learns for himself he is not in a threatening environment. Lots of nights Henry is out he spends the entire time just sleeping in my lap...I let him do what he wants! Henry is usually great but even still he has his moments. Patience...lots of patience!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EdgarOliverandPippin (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you so very much! I appreciate your suggestions so very much. I'll keep trying and even if he is still a bit of a grumpy butt, I'll still be happy as long as he is too[: He does seem to be okay with my rabbit a bit more than my rat because my rat is more touchy, he seems to be okay with their smell, he'll sniff around their cages just fine and normal, just not so much if they're around though.
I'll just keep trying different things[:
Thanks again.


----------

